# Partial Thyroidectomy with 3.3 mm papillary micro carcinoma



## vivian303071

I discovered a lump in my throat in 2008 and went to my PCP and he told me that the lump was my thyroid and seemed as if it was a goiter etc. He did some blood work (the blood work showed thyroid working normally) and ordered a sonogram. It showed a nodule that was 1cm so he sent me to a ENT and she reviewed notes and ordered needle biopsy and that came out negative. And basically said I can keep an eye on it or get it removed. I chose to keep an eye on it and get it removed if it got any larger. It did gradually start getting larger so I opted to get it removed. I just got it removed on Oct 4th and the pathology report showed a 3.3mm papillary micro-carcinoma. When I went back to get my stitches taken out he pointed the findings out to me and said that he chose to leave the other lobe in taking into consideration the advice of his colleagues and the surrounding tissues looked good and he believes they got it all. He set me up to get blood work done to check my thyroid levels on Nov.11. He told me I was (of course) welcome to get a second opinion but he felt confident in his decision. I was kinda stunned with the findings and its left me wondering why he left the left lobe in there instead of taking it all. I thought if they suspected cancer that they took it all out. No one knows in my family about the papillary micro carcinoma. I dont want to worry them but im feeling alone. I dont want my kids to worry about me. Needing others view on this please.


----------



## Octavia

Hi Vivian, and welcome!

We have had a few stories from members here who had micro-carcinomas, and the doctor recommended no further treatment, especially if it was well-encapsulated, which it sounds like yours was.

If I were you, I would talk to my family about it, armed with lots of research that will enable them to not worry too much about you. Thyroid cancer is very slow-growing, and very treatable, with excellent prognosis, even for cancers ten times the size yours was. I believe you will feel better not keeping this a secret - that can be stressful, especially at a time when you could use a little support.

Also, for your own peace of mind, would you feel better getting a second opinion? You have every right to do so, and the vast majority of doctors don't mind at all.

:hugs:


----------



## vivian303071

Thank you Octavia. I feel a bit more at ease. He seemed so confident and nonchalant in the office visit that I felt secure but as I left, and what he said sunk in, I started to panic somewhat. He sent me home with the pathology report so I could google everything. 
I think your right about telling my family. I appreciate the advice. I do need support.
I go back to him on the 11th of November for the blood work and have a list of questions for him to answer for me to grasp this whole situation. 
I truly appreciate your response! And needed the hug! 
I see that you had a partial and then a total a month later. Sounds as if you went through something similar.... How did you do?


----------



## Andros

vivian303071 said:


> I discovered a lump in my throat in 2008 and went to my PCP and he told me that the lump was my thyroid and seemed as if it was a goiter etc. He did some blood work (the blood work showed thyroid working normally) and ordered a sonogram. It showed a nodule that was 1cm so he sent me to a ENT and she reviewed notes and ordered needle biopsy and that came out negative. And basically said I can keep an eye on it or get it removed. I chose to keep an eye on it and get it removed if it got any larger. It did gradually start getting larger so I opted to get it removed. I just got it removed on Oct 4th and the pathology report showed a 3.3mm papillary micro-carcinoma. When I went back to get my stitches taken out he pointed the findings out to me and said that he chose to leave the other lobe in taking into consideration the advice of his colleagues and the surrounding tissues looked good and he believes they got it all. He set me up to get blood work done to check my thyroid levels on Nov.11. He told me I was (of course) welcome to get a second opinion but he felt confident in his decision. I was kinda stunned with the findings and its left me wondering why he left the left lobe in there instead of taking it all. I thought if they suspected cancer that they took it all out. No one knows in my family about the papillary micro carcinoma. I dont want to worry them but im feeling alone. I dont want my kids to worry about me. Needing others view on this please.












Well, what's done is done. At this point, all you can do is make sure you get regular ultra-sounds and lab tests.

I am so sorry you had to go through this and I have a different spin for you. What if sharing your experience w/your family could save more lives? People take the thyroid for granted and get the bum's rush from doctors all the time. Maybe your family members would benefit from some thyroid info??

Are you on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## Octavia

vivian303071 said:


> I see that you had a partial and then a total a month later. Sounds as if you went through something similar.... How did you do?


I did well...and I am still doing well. My nodule was very visible from the outside prior to my first surgery, but two ENTs recommended a partial thyroidectomy. Although I was not completely surprised to hear that it was cancer, it was still a bit weird to hear it. But the treatment was pretty straightforward and relatively easy, unlike many other types of cancer.

Does your doctor have you on any replacement thyroid hormone yet, or is he taking a wait and see approach, to see if your remaining lobe takes over and produces enough?


----------



## vivian303071

You are absolutely right Andros. I will for awareness and to for them to know that piece family's medical history. No I am not on Thyroxine. I go back to him on November 11 to see how my hormone levels are.

Octavia, mine was pretty noticeable too. Im glad to hear your treatment was relatively easy....did you have a second surgery for the removal of your remaining thyroid? 
Yes he is waiting to see how my remaining thyroid is going to do... I will go back on the 11th to do blood work to check my levels.


----------



## Octavia

Yes, my second surgery was to remove my remaining thyroid. That was followed by one RAI treatment. I've been "good to go" since then.


----------



## Perspective

Hi Vivian. Your situation sounds so similar to mine. I am taking Synthroid 5 months post partial and am just starting the 'watchful waiting' after a micro carcinoma was found. Just wondering where you are now 4 years later?


----------

